# Blue Buffalo (Chicken/Rice) ~VS~ Canidae ALS



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm on the seemingly never ending qwest for a good food.

(Bailey is just short of eight months, fyi.)

Started with Innova LBP. I just couldn't get firm stools out of it, even adding pumpkin and extra fiber. 

We're now totally switched over to BB Chicken/Brown Rice. It's better. Getting more firm stools than with the former, but still needing to add the pumpkin. (Also adding a probiotic.) I'll get some decent firm stools, I get happy and then blah, the next stool is runny. Or starts firm and goes runny. But again, definitely better than with the Innova LBP.

I've heard many say that Innova, BB, Orijen and others are simply too "rich" for some dogs.

*Is Canidae in that same "too rich" category?*

*WHAT makes a food "rich" ??*

I like the protein, calcium and phosphorus levels for the Candiae ALS food. It is also easily available. 

I have no intentions of doing anything too quickly or too soon. I will give the BB more time, but I'm wondering if I've made a big mistake and this dog just cannot handle these "rich" foods - and especially wondering if Canidae fits into this "rich food" category.

Thank you!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Siren was on Canidae ALS (as were my 2 seniors) from the time she was 10 weeks old until she was12 months. All 3 of then did great on it. (Though I will say that they all did great on anything I fed them.)


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

How much do you feed him? Have you tried feeding him less kibble?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

BlackGSD said:


> How much do you feed him? Have you tried feeding him less kibble?


I feed him right at, or just under the recommended amount because I also add the pumpkin and a good tablespoon of wet food, so it'll all mix. (He doesn't like straight pumpkin.) 

Every now and again, (every 4th or so day?) he decides to skip a meal altogether. 

He's a lean dog. Very muscular. He gets a lot of exercise. I've been accused of "starving" him because he is pretty lean.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

What if his poop like after he skips a meal?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

BlackGSD said:


> What if his poop like after he skips a meal?


Mmmm interesting, I haven't tried to tie that together. I am there to watch him poop 98% of the time, (literally flashlight under his butt to see,) and I clean up the poop from the yard every day. (He used to like to eat his poop, so I've just made it habit to scoop it up.)

I'm willing to back off the portions to see if that helps. Are you suggesting we'd be better to go with smaller portion sizes to quit with him skipping meals? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I read an article, where as much as a half cup a day would make a difference. 

Also, FWIW, .... Kira has had the same issues as you do. My vet suggested I add two tablepoons of science diet LIGHT liver canned. It like a brick, but gets the job done. As long as I add some of that stuff to her regular diet, she's fine. 

Are u giving treats? If so, is it something other than her food?


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

Canidae ALS for years. I was aware of the change in formula before it happened years ago so I transitioned with no issues. Did great and still do great on the new formula. 
I can find it on sale for 39 to 45 bucks for a 44 pound bag.

85lb male gets 3 cups a day and 68lb female gets 2 a day.


----------

